# Well Known People (still living) Who Are Anarchists



## albionism (May 27, 2011)

Anyone know of any well known people who hold Anarchist views?

Only one i could think of off hand is this bloke, Jeff Monson, MMA cage fighter.












Any others out there?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 27, 2011)

Brian Paddick


----------



## jakethesnake (May 27, 2011)

Chomsky


----------



## jakethesnake (May 27, 2011)

If you hold anarchist views it is very unlikely that you will become well known through main-stream media...


----------



## Orang Utan (May 27, 2011)

kitten off of big brother


----------



## The39thStep (May 27, 2011)

jakethesnake said:


> If you hold anarchist views it is very unlikely that you will become well known through main-stream media...


 
why do you think that ?


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 27, 2011)

John Lydon


----------



## Orang Utan (May 27, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> John Lydon


----------



## Orang Utan (May 27, 2011)

alicia keys said she was an anarchist in an interview once


----------



## Streathamite (May 27, 2011)

jakethesnake said:


> If you hold anarchist views it is very unlikely that you will become well known through main-stream media...


because they will either ignore you, stitch you up, or turn you into a joke figure


----------



## The39thStep (May 27, 2011)

Surely the same would apply to the left?
Doesn't seem to stop Ian Bone getting on mainstream media  despite his tendency to self caricture the joke figure. I think its because there is no one with any stature within what is a fringe scene tbh.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 27, 2011)

Alan Moore, comic book writer.


----------



## Random (May 27, 2011)

The39thStep said:


> Surely the same would apply to the left?


 Yes it seems to. Unless you can think of many revolutionary socialist celebs.


----------



## DrRingDing (May 27, 2011)

Alexi Sayle.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 27, 2011)

i remember when ian bone was on wogan


----------



## DrRingDing (May 27, 2011)

Rob Newman.


----------



## Streathamite (May 27, 2011)

The39thStep said:


> Surely the same would apply to the left?
> Doesn't seem to stop Ian Bone getting on mainstream media  despite his tendency to self caricture the joke figure. I think its because there is no one with any stature within what is a fringe scene tbh.


Of course it does, hence why there are so few famous trots. I mean, tariq ali...


----------



## Orang Utan (May 27, 2011)

who?


----------



## Streathamite (May 27, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> who?


I rest my case m'lud!
(he's as near as we get to a meejah sleb trot)


----------



## Random (May 27, 2011)

DrRingDing said:


> Alexi Sayle.


 He's in the rev socialist camp, or probably not, these days


----------



## Random (May 27, 2011)

Streathamite said:


> I rest my case m'lud!
> (he's as near as we get to a meejah sleb trot)


 And the Redgraves


----------



## Geri (May 27, 2011)

Will Young


----------



## Streathamite (May 27, 2011)

Random said:


> And the Redgraves


is vanessa still alive?


----------



## Libertad (May 27, 2011)

Me.


----------



## embree (May 27, 2011)

Levellers & Chumbawamba


----------



## butchersapron (May 27, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i remember when ian bone was on wogan


 
Do you mean when he was on Johnathon Ross?


----------



## emanymton (May 27, 2011)

Does Mark Thomas call himself an anarchist?


----------



## Streathamite (May 27, 2011)

emanymton said:


> Does Mark Thomas call himself an anarchist?


don't think so, more yer Red


----------



## Voley (May 27, 2011)

Streathamite said:


> because they will either ignore you, stitch you up, or turn you into a joke figure


 
That and the fact that there simply aren't very many of them.


----------



## Voley (May 27, 2011)

emanymton said:


> Does Mark Thomas call himself an anarchist?


 
Doubt it. I've seen him laughing about the Page 3 copper bit in Class War but it was more laughing at than with.


----------



## Streathamite (May 27, 2011)

NVP said:


> That and the fact that there simply aren't very many of them.


well yeah, that too


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 27, 2011)

The entire front bench.


----------



## kropotkin (May 27, 2011)

To be honest, I've never heard anyone famous articulate what I consider to be actually-anarchist positions. Maybe once chomsky in a direct interview many years ago.


----------



## ernestolynch (May 27, 2011)

Rick off of The Young Ones


----------



## Orang Utan (May 27, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> Do you mean when he was on Johnathon Ross?


 
was it ross then? maybe my memory's playing tricks on me


----------



## Streathamite (May 27, 2011)

ernestolynch said:


> Rick off of The Young Ones



don't think the fictitious count....


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 27, 2011)

Kenneth Clarke


----------



## butchersapron (May 27, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> was it ross then? maybe my memory's playing tricks on me


----------



## The39thStep (May 28, 2011)

kropotkin said:


> To be honest, I've never heard anyone famous articulate what I consider to be actually-anarchist positions. Maybe once chomsky in a direct interview many years ago.



what right have you to dictate what are 'anarchist positions'?


----------



## The39thStep (May 28, 2011)

Streathamite said:


> Of course it does, hence why there are so few famous trots. I mean, tariq ali...


 
Paul Foot used to get on the radio and the tv quite a bit as did , Jeremy Hardy , Mark Steele . Tariq Ali you mentioned seemed to be a regular on Channel 4 ( I think the last time I heard him some years ago he was advocating vote Lib Dem!)

Andy Serkis is ex SWP as is Stephen Daldry director of Billy Elliot and Hours is as well.

Francis De la Tour off Rising Damp was in the WRP. Apparently Clive Dunn never got on with Arthur Lowe as Dunn considered himself to be a socialist and Lowe was a staunch Tory.


----------



## Idris2002 (May 28, 2011)

I thought Lowe made a guest appearance at at least one Labour party conference?


----------



## kropotkin (May 28, 2011)

The39thStep said:


> what right have you to dictate what are 'anarchist positions'?


 
If language is to have any meaning, then it should be possible to tell whether a statement fits within an anarchist tradition, a more broadly socialist tradition, or mere leftism.

I think you might be confused as to the meaning of the words you are using.


----------



## Proper Tidy (May 28, 2011)

The39thStep said:


> Paul Foot used to get on the radio and the tv quite a bit as did , Jeremy Hardy , Mark Steele . Tariq Ali you mentioned seemed to be a regular on Channel 4 ( I think the last time I heard him some years ago he was advocating vote Lib Dem!)
> 
> Andy Serkis is ex SWP as is Stephen Daldry director of Billy Elliot and Hours is as well.
> 
> Francis De la Tour off Rising Damp was in the WRP. Apparently Clive Dunn never got on with Arthur Lowe as Dunn considered himself to be a socialist and Lowe was a staunch Tory.


 
Paul Mason.


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 28, 2011)

kropotkin said:


> If language is to have any meaning, then it should be possible to tell whether a statement fits within an anarchist tradition, a more broadly socialist tradition, or mere leftism.
> 
> I think you might be confused as to the meaning of the words you are using.


 
lol, you been trolled.


----------



## LLETSA (May 28, 2011)

Idris2002 said:


> I thought Lowe made a guest appearance at at least one Labour party conference?




I've heard it said that Arthur Lowe was left wing.


----------



## The39thStep (May 28, 2011)

I alsways understood that he was a Tory but perhaps he ended up suppporting Blair ?

Benny Hills sister was a leading member in the Australian Communist Party, Hill himself is said to have donated money to the Australian CP. 

Alfie Bass ( most of you won't remember him but he was Topol in Fiddler on the Roof) ) was a CP member


----------



## embree (May 28, 2011)

The39thStep said:


> I alsways understood that he was a Tory but perhaps he ended up suppporting Blair ?
> 
> Benny Hills sister was a leading member in the Australian Communist Party, Hill himself is said to have donated money to the Australian CP.
> 
> Alfie Bass ( most of you won't remember him but he was Topol in Fiddler on the Roof) ) was a CP member



I'm fairly sure that Topol was Topol in Fiddler on the Roof


----------



## The39thStep (May 28, 2011)

embree said:


> I'm fairly sure that Topol was Topol in Fiddler on the Roof


 
You are right , Bass took the role over after Topol.


----------



## Fedayn (May 28, 2011)

The39thStep said:


> Alfie Bass ( most of you won't remember him but he was Topol in Fiddler on the Roof) ) was a CP member


 
He played RepTevye after Topol. Bass was from a Russian Jewish family, possibly a Bundist family.


----------



## Fedayn (May 28, 2011)

LLETSA said:


> I've heard it said that Arthur Lowe was left wing.


 
He appeared in Lindsay Anderson's 'Britannia Hospital'. It'd be an unusual choice for a Tory actor to make....


----------



## stuff_it (May 28, 2011)

embree said:


> Levellers & Chumbawamba


 
Dunno about the LEvellers - have you *been* to their fessie?


----------



## Fedayn (May 28, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> He appeared in Lindsay Anderson's 'Britannia Hospital'. It'd be an unusual choice for a Tory actor to make....


 
Wikipedia however says similar to 39th Step as regards Lowe and Dunn's relationship.


----------



## embree (May 28, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> Dunno about the LEvellers - have you *been* to their fessie?


 
what's wrong with it? As I understand it there's no corporate wankery at all, which for a festival of that size is unusual


----------



## Jon-of-arc (May 28, 2011)

Germaine Greer says she's an anarchist.


----------



## Bakunin (May 28, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> He appeared in Lindsay Anderson's 'Britannia Hospital'. It'd be an unusual choice for a Tory actor to make....


 
The story goes that Dunn came to socialism by the unusual route of having previously been a supporter of Oswald Moseley and the Blackshirts. He then realised the true nature of Moseley's mob and ended up as a staunch socialist which led to serious conflicts with Arthur Lowe who was an equally staunch Tory.


----------



## embree (May 28, 2011)

He'd only have been a teenager when the BUF were around mind.

While looking up his birthdate on wiki, I discovered that he almost died when having an extra nipple removed as a child


----------



## Libertad (May 28, 2011)

embree said:


> I discovered that he almost died when having an extra nipple removed as a child



Anarchist credentials right there.


----------



## manny-p (May 28, 2011)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Germaine Greer says she's an anarchist.


 
shes also a cunt


----------



## stethoscope (May 28, 2011)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Germaine Greer says she's an anarchist.


 
In the 70s perhaps, but she's long since lost the plot.


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 28, 2011)

Don't know about anarchists but one of the Time Team crew used to be in the SWP, can't remember his name now. I think he joined counterfire after the split. I also once saw one of the Holyoakes actors at Marxism when Zizek was speaking - don't know if he was a member though and I didn't approach him 'cos I didn't want anyone to know I'd ever watched Holyoakes lol.


----------



## DrRingDing (May 28, 2011)

Will people kindly remember the title of this thread and desist with harking on about trots.

Thank you.


----------



## embree (May 28, 2011)

Yeah, fewer Boring Socialists please


----------



## SpineyNorman (May 28, 2011)

It's the anarchists' fault for not being famous enough.


----------



## Streathamite (May 29, 2011)

The39thStep said:


> Paul Foot used to get on the radio and the tv quite a bit as did , Jeremy Hardy , Mark Steele . Tariq Ali you mentioned seemed to be a regular on Channel 4 ( I think the last time I heard him some years ago he was advocating vote Lib Dem!)
> 
> Andy Serkis is ex SWP as is Stephen Daldry director of Billy Elliot and Hours is as well.
> 
> Francis De la Tour off Rising Damp was in the WRP. Apparently Clive Dunn never got on with Arthur Lowe as Dunn considered himself to be a socialist and Lowe was a staunch Tory.


Interesting that only Steele, Serkis and Daldry are 'current' out of that lot. I was at Foot's memorial service and this thread reminded me of that


----------



## Streathamite (May 29, 2011)

LLETSA said:


> I've heard it said that Arthur Lowe was left wing.


God No! 100% true blue!


----------



## Streathamite (May 29, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> He appeared in Lindsay Anderson's 'Britannia Hospital'. It'd be an unusual choice for a Tory actor to make....


not if they needed the money. Also, Lowe was practically an alcoholic by then


----------



## Streathamite (May 29, 2011)

The39thStep said:


> Alfie Bass ( most of you won't remember him but he was Topol in Fiddler on the Roof) ) was a CP member


cheers Steps, I DO remember Alfie Bass!


----------



## ernestolynch (May 29, 2011)

DrRingDing said:


> Will people kindly remember the title of this thread and desist with harking on about trots.
> 
> Thank you.


 
Trots, annekisseds - peas in a pod.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 29, 2011)

ernestolynch said:


> Trots, annekisseds - peas in a pod.


 i thought you were a trot


----------



## emanymton (May 29, 2011)

Somewhere out in the real world ern is thrashing around on the floor frothing at the mouth.


----------



## Bakunin (May 29, 2011)

emanymton said:


> Somewhere out in the real world ern is thrashing around on the floor frothing at the mouth.


 
That'll be the strychnine I slipped into his Victory Gin.


----------



## Libertad (May 29, 2011)

emanymton said:


> Somewhere out in the real world ern is thrashing around on the floor frothing at the mouth.



Result.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (May 29, 2011)

wiki throws up some interesting names...

lemmy!

Russell Brand


----------



## albionism (May 29, 2011)

ernestolynch said:


> Trots, annekisseds - peas in a pod.


 
Yeah, of course!


----------



## DotCommunist (May 29, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i thought you were a trot


 
Stalinist. Better tanks and record of winning. At least, back in the day.


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 29, 2011)

Perhaps. Next time we'll shoot you first.


----------



## Proper Tidy (May 29, 2011)

There is little point shooting Stalinists any more. Just withhold their statins and beta-blockers.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 29, 2011)

give in to your hatred.


----------



## Proper Tidy (May 29, 2011)

DC is officially the youngest tankie in England.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 29, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> Stalinist. Better tanks and record of winning. At least, back in the day.


 that's just his stunt position isn't it?


----------



## butchersapron (May 29, 2011)

Proper Tidy said:


> There is little point shooting Stalinists any more. Just withhold their statins and beta-blockers.


 
Which is ironic given that it amounts to little more than an intensely juvenile worship of the father/projection of power.


----------



## LLETSA (May 29, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> Which is ironic given that it amounts to little more than an intensely juvenile worship of the father/projection of power.




To be fair, you can hate Stalin the man and all he stood for and still be a Stalinist. Most post-1956 Communist leaders in the Soviet bloc, for example, had no time for Stalin and what he did to some of their predecessors, but they remained Stalinists.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 29, 2011)

LLETSA said:


> To be fair, you can hate Stalin the man and all he stood for and still be a Stalinist. Most post-1956 Communist leaders in the Soviet bloc, for example, had no time for Stalin and what he did to some of their predecessors, but they remained Stalinists.


 
wtf is a stalinist then?


----------



## LLETSA (May 29, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> wtf is a stalinist then?




Basically it's anybody who remains faithful to the political method perfected by the Communist parties when Stalin was at the helm of the international Communist movement  (Gulags or firing squads are subject to circumstances.)


----------



## ernestolynch (May 29, 2011)

LLETSA said:


> Basically it's anybody who remains faithful to the political method perfected by the Communist parties when Stalin was at the helm of the international Communist movement  (Gulags or firing squads are subject to circumstances.)


 
Like the Gulags and firing squads didn't exist before Cde JV Stalin took the helm of the good ship People's Will....


----------



## ernestolynch (May 29, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> Perhaps. Next time we'll shoot you first.


 
'We'?

I don't recall any effete goth sorts being shot in Russia.


----------



## ernestolynch (May 29, 2011)

Proper Tidy said:


> DC is officially the youngest tankie in England.


 
DC?

That NATO swine?


----------



## ernestolynch (May 29, 2011)

Anyway, back to 'famous' annekisseds.


Tamsin Outhwaite off of Plane Stupid.


----------



## LLETSA (May 29, 2011)

How come nobody's mentioned that famous living anarchist Tamsin Omond? 

And Penny what's her name?


----------



## ernestolynch (May 29, 2011)

LLETSA said:


> How come nobody's mentioned that famous living anarchist Tamsin Omond?
> 
> And Penny what's her name?


 
I just did.

What about Tracey Emin and that formaldehyde bloke? Banksy too?


----------



## LLETSA (May 29, 2011)

ernestolynch said:


> Like the Gulags and firing squads didn't exist before Cde JV Stalin took the helm of the good ship People's Will....




As it happens, Mrs L and I are going to the pub tonight with a couple we know who grew up in Soviet Ukraine. I'll try and get their opinion on the precise meaning of Stalinism and report back.


----------



## LLETSA (May 29, 2011)

ernestolynch said:


> I just did.
> 
> What about Tracey Emin and that formaldehyde bloke? Banksy too?





And Jello Biafra.


----------



## ernestolynch (May 29, 2011)

LLETSA said:


> As it happens, Mrs L and I are going to the pub tonight with a couple we know who grew up in Soviet Ukraine. I'll try and get their opinion on the precise meaning of Stalinism and report back.


 
Were they Ukey nationalists and descendants of SS camp guards?


----------



## ernestolynch (May 29, 2011)

Spider off of Corrie.

And Swampy of course.


----------



## LLETSA (May 29, 2011)

ernestolynch said:


> Were they Ukey nationalists and descendants of SS camp guards?





No, mostly uncritical of the system until critical became the new black under Gorbachev. Although he does admit to having been part of a loose 'dissident' circle in the late seventies and early eighties. He kind of laughs about it now and admits they did nothing but sit about talking. He has an interesting tale to tell about how one member was suspected to be KGB and eventually admitted it. He told them that as they had to put up with him they'd be okay if they didn't discuss certain subjects in his presence.


----------



## LLETSA (May 29, 2011)

ernestolynch said:


> Spider off of Corrie.




Not to mention psycho Tracy Barlow.


----------



## ernestolynch (May 29, 2011)

Are pikeys anarchist?


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 29, 2011)

ernestolynch said:


> 'We'?
> 
> I don't recall any effete goth sorts being shot in Russia.


 
Sir, you are totally down with the youth.


----------



## ernestolynch (May 29, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> Sir, you are totally down with the youth.


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 29, 2011)

Hugh Laurie.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 29, 2011)

LLETSA said:


> How come nobody's mentioned that famous living anarchist Tamsin Omond?
> 
> And Penny what's her name?


 
don't you mean penny what's his name?

and is it omond or outhwaite?


----------



## Captain Hurrah (May 29, 2011)

Proper Tidy said:


> DC is officially the youngest tankie in England.


----------



## Random (May 30, 2011)

LLETSA said:


> And Jello Biafra.


 
He's a Green Partyist


----------



## LLETSA (May 30, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> don't you mean penny what's his name?
> 
> and is it omond or outhwaite?




No, I mean that girl who writes for the New Statesman (I think; or is it Red Pepper?) and gets on the radio. All the males on here fancy her but pretend they don't. 

Isn't she called Penny something?


----------



## LLETSA (May 30, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> don't you mean penny what's his name?
> 
> and is it omond or outhwaite?





It's Outhwaite. Definitely Outhwaite.


----------



## LLETSA (May 30, 2011)

Captain Hurrah said:


>




That looks like The Black Hand reading to his followers from the latest issue of the magazine just before they go to set a stall up.


----------



## Fedayn (May 30, 2011)

LLETSA said:


> No, I mean that girl who writes for the New Statesman (I think; or is it Red Pepper?) and gets on the radio. All the males on here fancy her but pretend they don't.
> 
> Isn't she called Penny something?


 
You fancy Laurie Penny?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 30, 2011)

LLETSA said:


> No, I mean that girl who writes for the New Statesman (I think; or is it Red Pepper?) and gets on the radio. All the males on here fancy her but pretend they don't.
> 
> Isn't she called Penny something?


 

laurie penny. blogs under penny red. Hitler hair-do.


----------



## LLETSA (May 30, 2011)

Random said:


> He's a Green Partyist




Can't you be a Green and an anarchist?


----------



## LLETSA (May 30, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> laurie penny. blogs under penny red. Hitler hair-do.




Don't try and pretend that the hairdo puts you off.


----------



## LLETSA (May 30, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> You fancy Laurie Penny?




Yeah. Don't you?


----------



## Random (May 30, 2011)

LLETSA said:


> Can't you be a Green and an anarchist?


 
Not one that me and kropotkin would call a real anarchist.


----------



## emanymton (May 30, 2011)

LLETSA said:


> No, I mean that girl who writes for the New Statesman (I think; or is it Red Pepper?) and gets on the radio. All the males on here fancy her but pretend they don't.
> 
> Isn't she called Penny something?


 
I think you mean Laurie Penny. But she calls her blog Penny Red not Penny Red & Black.


----------



## Fedayn (May 30, 2011)

LLETSA said:


> Yeah. Don't you?


 
No.... Sorry.


----------



## LLETSA (May 30, 2011)

emanymton said:


> I think you mean Laurie Penny. But she calls her blog Penny Red not Penny Red & Black.





Oh.


----------



## LLETSA (May 30, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> No.... Sorry.





Perhaps it's just me then. I'm a sucker for middle class girls. Where I live borders a student area and they've infested all the pubs. It's fucking torture.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 30, 2011)

LLETSA said:


> Don't try and pretend that the hairdo puts you off.


 
the fash cut, along with her soft new new left analysis, provides the frission of ideological wrongness that acts as a spur to my sordid desire.


----------



## Fedayn (May 30, 2011)

LLETSA said:


> Perhaps it's just me then. I'm a sucker for middle class girls. Where I live borders a student area and they've infested all the pubs. It's fucking torture.


 
Sounds like Glasgow's West End.


----------



## LLETSA (May 30, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Sounds like Glasgow's West End.





I'd rather it was like Edinburgh. In reality it's like neither.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 30, 2011)

LLETSA said:


> No, I mean that girl who writes for the New Statesman (I think; or is it Red Pepper?) and gets on the radio. All the males on here fancy her but pretend they don't.
> 
> Isn't she called Penny something?


 
Thought you were talking about penny rimbaud


----------



## Orang Utan (May 30, 2011)

LLETSA said:


> It's Outhwaite. Definitely Outhwaite.


 
Well Omond is an anarchist too then


----------



## ernestolynch (May 30, 2011)

Random said:


> Not one that me and kropotkin would call a real anarchist.


 
Randy and the Prince. The elite of annekissed.


----------



## Fedayn (May 30, 2011)

LLETSA said:


> I'd rather it was like Edinburgh. In reality it's like neither.


 
Not sure if Edinburgh has a 'West End'. It has got Bruntsfield though, which seems similar to what you mention.


----------



## LLETSA (May 30, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Not sure if Edinburgh has a 'West End'. It has got Bruntsfield though, which seems similar to what you mention.





I like Edinburgh. I'd move there if I wasn't so unsuccessful and poor.


----------



## Fedayn (May 30, 2011)

LLETSA said:


> I like Edinburgh. I'd move there if I wasn't so unsuccessful and poor.


 
I prefer Glasgow, but Edinburgh has some good points. Some decent old boozers too. The Brauhaus has a beer menu, 300+ beers... And all the football you could possibly watch.


----------



## LLETSA (May 30, 2011)

Anyway, back to famous living anarchists. What about Lynn Truss? And Eric Cantona?


----------



## LLETSA (May 30, 2011)

Carlos Tevez?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 30, 2011)

roger de courcey
derek griffiths
wendy richard


----------



## LLETSA (May 30, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> roger de courcey
> derek griffiths
> wendy richard





Grant Mitchell.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 30, 2011)

LLETSA said:


> Grant Mitchell.


 he's a fictional character, you doofus


----------



## LLETSA (May 30, 2011)

No he's not.

Eric Sykes.


----------



## LLETSA (May 30, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> I prefer Glasgow, but Edinburgh has some good points. Some decent old boozers too. The Brauhaus has a beer menu, 300+ beers... And all the football you could possibly watch.


 




I like the Blue Blazer, the Oxford Bar, the Guildford Arms, and the Bow Bar. Among others. And Cafe Royal.

All thanks to Hibee of MATB.


----------



## Fedayn (May 30, 2011)

LLETSA said:


> I like the Blue Blazer, the Oxford Bar, the Guildford Arms, and the Bow Bar. Among others. And Cafe Royal.
> 
> All thanks to Hibee of MATB.


 
The Blue Blazer is a proper 'old mans boozer', the Oxford Bar is famous for being Inspector Rebus bar in the Ian Rankin novels. The Guildford Arms is I agree a top boozer as is the Cafe Royal next door. The Bow bar is a bit touristy i'd have thought. There's a fair few boozers down on Leith Walk you'd probably like, Robbie's Bar for one.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 30, 2011)

ernestolynch said:


> DC?
> 
> That NATO swine?



I'm rolling over your puny t34 with my abrams


----------



## LLETSA (May 30, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> The Blue Blazer is a proper 'old mans boozer', the Oxford Bar is famous for being Inspector Rebus bar in the Ian Rankin novels. The Guildford Arms is I agree a top boozer as is the Cafe Royal next door. The Bow bar is a bit touristy i'd have thought. There's a fair few boozers down on Leith Walk you'd probably like, Robbie's Bar for one.




I actually got talking to a pissed-up Canadian millionaire in the Bow Bar. That's probably the only time that I'll ever talk to somebody seriously rich. Unless I apply for and get a job at a football club (although knowing my luck it would be Oldham Athletic or Bury.) He was just like a dead normal person etc etc. 

I did go to Leith when I was working up there. I was disappointed not to see The Proclaimers hanging out in the coffee shops. And Dick Gaughen.


----------



## LLETSA (May 30, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> The Blue Blazer is a proper 'old mans boozer', the Oxford Bar is famous for being Inspector Rebus bar in the Ian Rankin novels. The Guildford Arms is I agree a top boozer as is the Cafe Royal next door. The Bow bar is a bit touristy i'd have thought. There's a fair few boozers down on Leith Walk you'd probably like, Robbie's Bar for one.




What's that one behind Princes Street with a round bar in the middle called?


----------



## LLETSA (May 30, 2011)

Back to theme. I'm sure the thread originator would agree that it's been a good one so far. Some of the suggestions have admittedly been unorthodox but I do feel that the people concerned embody the spirit of anarchism as reflected on here. I, for instance am Carlos Tevez. The 39th Step is Cantona. Topcat is Grant Mitchell. And the occasional poster who calls herself Thora is Tracy Barlow. 

The Black Hand is Eric Sykes.


----------



## LLETSA (May 30, 2011)

Here's some more: 

Patricia Highsmith.

Her character The Talented Mr Ripley (that's the ex-poster Carousel, by the way.)

Michael Caine (especially in the guise of Alfie.)


----------



## Fedayn (May 30, 2011)

LLETSA said:


> What's that one behind Princes Street with a round bar in the middle called?


 
Which side? Over the railway line or north on George Street


----------



## Fedayn (May 30, 2011)

LLETSA said:


> I actually got talking to a pissed-up Canadian millionaire in the Bow Bar. That's probably the only time that I'll ever talk to somebody seriously rich. Unless I apply for and get a job at a football club (although knowing my luck it would be Oldham Athletic or Bury.) He was just like a dead normal person etc etc.
> 
> I did go to Leith when I was working up there. I was disappointed not to see The Proclaimers hanging out in the coffee shops. And Dick Gaughen.



The only seriously rich person I ever met was a bit of a scruff, he was dining at a restaurant I used to work at. 

Leith is now well on the way to 'gentrificatiopn'. The newer flats built down and the older tenements are now well out of the price range of old Leithers.


----------



## LLETSA (May 30, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Which side? Over the railway line or north on George Street




The pedestrianised one behind the opposite side of PS to the station side. Actually, thinking about it, there are two pubs with round bars in that area. One at the top and one near the bottom (Cafe Royal end) of the same street.


----------



## LLETSA (May 30, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> The only seriously rich person I ever met was a bit of a scruff, he was dining at a restaurant I used to work at.
> 
> Leith is now well on the way to 'gentrificatiopn'. The newer flats built down and the older tenements are now well out of the price range of old Leithers.




I know. It reminded me of Denia near Valencia.


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 30, 2011)

It'll save a lot of effort if you two just get married now.


----------



## LLETSA (May 30, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> It'll save a lot of effort if you two just get married now.




Ooh jealousy.


----------



## Fedayn (May 30, 2011)

LLETSA said:


> The pedestrianised one behind the opposite side of PS to the station side. Actually, thinking about it, there are two pubs with round bars in that area. One at the top and one near the bottom (Cafe Royal end) of the same street.


 
The Bailie Bar has a 360 degree bar but that's well behind Princes Street. The Cafe Royal has a roundish bar in the middle. Sounds like you're thinking of a pub on Rose Street, there's loads down there.


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 30, 2011)

LLETSA said:


> Ooh jealousy.


 
I was actually joking, I did not realise it was a serious relationship. This I did not realise. 

Carry on.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 30, 2011)

LLETSA said:


> Here's some more:
> 
> Patricia Highsmith.
> 
> ...


 You seem to be confusing fiction with reality again


----------



## LLETSA (May 30, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> You seem to be confusing fiction with reality again





It's amazing what DIY does to the mind. I'm emulsioning the landing at the moment for the first time in about ten years. I just came across little specks of mildew on one wall. I thought I should go down and get a cloth to wipe it off, but on second thoughts I just ran the roller over it. 'Ha, how big do you feel now, eh, Mildew!'


----------



## LLETSA (May 30, 2011)

Mark Corrigan.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 30, 2011)

if we are having fictional anarchists now I call Judah low. and V (lol)


----------



## LLETSA (May 30, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> if we are having fictional anarchists now I call Judah low. and V (lol)





They're not fictional.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 30, 2011)

LLETSA said:


> Mark Corrigan.


 
Eh?


----------



## LLETSA (May 30, 2011)

Roger Waters.


----------



## LLETSA (May 30, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> Eh?


 


Another rebel soul.


----------



## Fedayn (May 30, 2011)

LLETSA said:


> Roger Waters.


 
Waters dad was a CP member.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 30, 2011)

LLETSA said:


> Another rebel soul.


 
Isn't he the terribly conservative chap from Peep Show? He's no anarchist. Keep sniffing those fumes!


----------



## LLETSA (May 30, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> Isn't he the terribly conservative chap from Peep Show? He's no anarchist. Keep sniffing those fumes!





In this conformistly liberal society genuine conservatives are also rebels.


----------



## LLETSA (May 30, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Waters dad was a CP member.





I quite like him. Animals embodies my worldview.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 30, 2011)

LLETSA said:


> In this conformistly liberal society genuine conservatives are also rebels.


 
But that doesn't mean they're anarchists


----------



## LLETSA (May 30, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> But that doesn't mean they're anarchists





Spirit of anarchism. Most self-declared anarchists haven't got it. 

I'm one of the only real anarchists on here.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 30, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Not sure if Edinburgh has a 'West End'.


It does.  That's the bit just before you hit Princes Street if you're coming along Shandwick Place.


----------



## LLETSA (May 30, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> It does.  That's the bit just before you hit Princes Street if you're coming along Shandwick Place.




Is that going out towards Easter Road?


----------



## danny la rouge (May 30, 2011)

LLETSA said:


> Is that going out towards Easter Road?


Other way.  Easter Road is, well, the East End.


----------



## Bakunin (May 30, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Waters dad was a CP member.


 
Didn't know that his dad was CP. Apparently the Pink Floyd song 'When The Tigers Broke Free' (a Tiger being a German tank especially feared by Allied tankmen) is inspired by his father's death during the Italian campaign around Anzio IIRC.


----------



## LLETSA (May 30, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> Other way.  Easter Road is, well, the East End.





I went and had a look at Easter Road. Never managed to find Tynecastle though.


----------



## LLETSA (May 30, 2011)

Edward Limonov


----------



## Random (May 30, 2011)

I've just had a word with kropotkin, and we've rejected all the names put forward by LLETSA so far. Apart from LLETSA himself, of course.


----------



## LLETSA (May 30, 2011)

Random said:


> I've just had a word with kropotkin, and we've rejected all the names put forward by LLETSA so far. Apart from LLETSA himself, of course.


 
Surely Charlie Mowbray has the last word?


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 30, 2011)

LLETSA said:


> They're not fictional.


 
NURSE!


----------



## Fedayn (May 30, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> It does.  That's the bit just before you hit Princes Street if you're coming along Shandwick Place.



Is it actually called the 'West End' though? I know it's a fairly expensive place to live, I vaguely know a fella who lived there and he was on good money as a translator



LLETSA said:


> I went and had a look at Easter Road. Never managed to find Tynecastle though.


 
You didn't miss much, Gorgie is a cowp.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 30, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Is it actually called the 'West End' though? I know it's a fairly expensive place to live, I vaguely know a fella who lived there and he was on good money as a translator


Yes, that's what it says on the street signs, iirc.

Hold on, I'll look for a map.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 30, 2011)

There you are, left hand side of the map, just over a third of the way up:


----------



## Fedayn (May 30, 2011)

It's a pretty piss poor west end frankly....


----------



## barney_pig (May 30, 2011)

I once drove George Melly back to London in my train... this was befor they buried him of course.


----------



## Superdupastupor (May 30, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> It's a pretty piss poor west end frankly....


 
It's called the west-end but only really used Wrt directions ect, not as a neighbourhood, uninsipring overpriced festival-inn type pubs and a so-so nightclub :Thumbsdown:


----------



## danny la rouge (May 30, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> It's a pretty piss poor west end frankly....


It is.  Glasgow smiles better.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 30, 2011)

barney_pig said:


> I once drove George Melly back to London in my train... this was befor they buried him of course.


Glad to hear it.

I always liked George.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 30, 2011)

barney_pig said:


> I once drove George Melly back to London in my train... this was befor they buried him of course.


 
that's nothing. i saw his back in norwich once


----------



## The39thStep (May 31, 2011)

Random said:


> Not one that me and kropotkin would call a real anarchist.



What right have you to pigeon hole  peeps?


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 31, 2011)

You've already done that one.


----------

